# Items wanted at March meeting



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This is a place for people to post items that they are looking for that other members might be able to bring to the March meeting.

I'll start. I want to buy about 5 lbs. of plain pottery clay or laterite for making mineralized topsoil. If pottery clay, it needs to be cheap, plain clay for ceramics--no polymer additives. It can be either dry or wet.

Thanks!

Oops, I went digging in an unexplored part of our garage and found the package of clay I thought I had lost. So I don't need any after all.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well then I'll start then.. I need low carpet low light plants for my 29g tank. yes I'm still with this club... I up graded my 29g saltwater tank to a 55g..., cleaned out the 29 this morning.. grr coraline scrubing it off was not fun... 

the dwarf sag, I thought I gave away at the meeting.. I forgot no onetook it and I brought it home and it died away in the samwich bag.... 

so after all my bla bla bla... plants,
I'm looking for more anbuis pettie or nana, low light steams, and low light carpet plants, and mosses.. I might do a moss carpet and put my steam plants in the back around anbuis on rock around the driftwood...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got you covered with moss. I'll be bringing more of the same kinds I brought last time but even more portions.

@wrabbit, Chris might want to get in on this action. I got mosses that he can't get from Florida Aquatic.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Michael,

I've got a boatload of clay mixed with some soil and sand at my place. It's been sitting outside and has gotten wet so is in big clumps; but it's the stuff you're looking for. I'll try to remember to bring it to the meeting if I go. If not, you're welcome to come up with a container and take as much as you'd like. It'll need to soak for a while to be useful in a tank though unless you've got a soil grinder in your back pocket.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Phil, but I found some at home so there is no need to bring any. Now if you have any Turface or Schultz aquatic plant soil. . .

Thanks for the PM too!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I would like tall plants. i'll bring some tall chain sword that Sue shared with me as it is more than i need too.

joey....I don't know what to say, you change more than the Texas weather


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you got the time, try and label the clippings.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> I would like tall plants. i'll bring some tall chain sword that Sue shared with me as it is more than i need too.
> 
> joey....I don't know what to say, you change more than the Texas weather


is that a good thing for a bad thing? :clock::snakeman:.. I think it's thetexas weather that changes me or is it.. the meds, or the illness?

I think I'm in mixed states and bord.. with nothing to do.. I can't find the lego's HA HA so I build all these different fish tanks...

I'll take some of the chain sword.... if not all. sister sister " NO! go home roger ))))))))) ".


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I wouldn't mind any of the following:
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Nesaea triflora
Any Polygonum
Rotala macrandra
Rotala indica
Hyptis lorentziana (aka Hemigraphis Traijan)
Helanthium tenellum
Cuphea anagalloidea
Ammannia latifolia
Ammannia gracilis
Aciotis sp.
Cyperus helferi
Pogostemon helferi
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae or crypt spiralis
amazon sword
Fissidens fontanus

I'll be bringing some plants... mostly hygro sunset I think this time, but consistent fertilization is definitely showing results. I just have to figure out how to get my CO2 up in some of the tanks and figure out why I'm getting brown diatoms or something in the 240 and I should be about to bring tons of plants to future meetings. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this is REALLY late, but I need some Propecia Bamboo (sp?). Anyone that can help me will be most appreciated.

I won't be there, but Drin will.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mike and shane... I bought some r. indica at the fish gallery, I became a member, and the fish gallery was giving 25% off to member, so i got some and it's more then I needed plus I had more then what I thought i did in my 25g and put them in the 29g... I can give you some starters, and get whats in the 29 growing so others can have some.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm... I guess it must be mislabeled on the plant finder then because this is what I was looking for:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=317


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aha well then, yes you are looking for indica.. then what I have and what they sell is the R. rounoiflia (spelling).

R. rounoiflia was indica, then it because rounoiflia who knows when?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

And we wonder why we can't keep track of plant names!


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

MacFan said:


> Hmm... I guess it must be mislabeled on the plant finder then because this is what I was looking for:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=317


I'm sure I have some to spare in one of my tanks....

Jim


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Rotala rotundifola has been misnamed and referred to as Rotala indica. They have always been two separate plants. They look entirely different.

Rotala indica is also called Rotala bonsai. It is the one that has a similar structure to a bacopa.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=317

Rotala rotundifola (misnamed as Rotala indica sometimes) is much more flowing and has elongated leaves compared to the R. indica (aka R. bonsai). 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

MacFan said:


> And we wonder why we can't keep track of plant names!


Because the supplier can't. Look at the common name FAN gives.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Rotala rotundifola is what I had in my 25g and moved to the 29g, and is also what dna and the fish gallery sell.

ha, the 29g just got planted and it already looks like it needs a trimming.
oh and nikolay's and phil filter talk really helped alot I when I was at the tca swap meet I picked up a hob 250gph marineland canister. I put it on the left side of the tank with a hydor k nano 425gph power head. and have circler flow so it comes out the intake to the right side, and gets picked up from the powerhead, and goes to the left side where the intake pickes it up.. the steams sway nicely but not to hard..

will have rotundilifa at the next meeting.
it looks like I already need to trim.


----------

